# Someone's enjoying their new cage..



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

So Meta's new cage arrived finally (after 12 days of "being in transit"). I tried tricking him into going into the new cage for his food, but, after 30 minutes of very irritated screaming, I had to scare him through. After the initial shock, he settled in quickly and is visibly quite smug in his new crib.










Here it is, in its entirety (sorry for the abysmal quality, the phone we took the photo with doesn't have a light). The three long perches came with the cage, I put in two plastic ones, his food-bowl and water-thingy, as well as the perch he used to sleep on. And a roll of toilet paper, because someone likes destroying it.

This morning he was up for a little photo session:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Quite a palace!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice mansion! He certainly looks happy with his new home. I just LOVE his crest!


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Meta is so adorable, love his sweet little face. What a nice home for him. Sure he loves it!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He is SO cute


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww what a happy looking birdy, and what a spacious new home he has ! And a whole toilet roll to himself ! Excellent


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new cage.*

Haha - I wondered when I saw the roll of TP in there! I never thought of giving that to Bennie. That is a very nice, roomy cage and Meta surely is a cutie!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

This cage is so roomy! I love the toilet paper idea, how did you put it? Haha


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

You might want to try some natural perches so his feet get some rest from the plastic perches. Other than that, he looks very happy


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Smug in his new crib, indeed! LOL! What a cutie!


----------



## addroddyn (Aug 31, 2015)

We realized he liked toilet paper when he flew onto a roll after we came home from grocery shopping and let him out. This was back when he was afraid of everything, so it was a BIG deal. Ever since, he just loves shredding everything paper-y: toilet paper, tissues, cardboard, even the sandpaper he has on one of his perches. Although this also means that we can't have any colored, scented or shiny paper near him, it's well worth seeing him go medieval on every piece of paper we give him .

JoJo's Mom, only two of his perches are plastic, the other four are wood (and one is basically a small branch). The plastic ones are in the cage only so that he has different sizes.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

addroddyn said:


> JoJo's Mom, only two of his perches are plastic, the other four are wood (and one is basically a small branch). The plastic ones are in the cage only so that he has different sizes.


Sorry, I just didn't see them! He looks so happy, and I love the TP roll too- Milo is a big chewer when it comes to paper- he loves to chew up Kleenex...I will have to copy you there!


----------

